# New section



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

As we seem to be entering another round of MMA vs. TMA or Sport MA vs. Non-Sport MA soon to be followed by RSBD vs. TMA I was wondering can we have a section called "been there done that" or "old worn out topic" or something similar so all such posts can be relegated to that section because this is getting old?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2009)

Kinda like what the Great Debate area is for?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

Then can all these silly things be moved there becase they popup over and over again and it is getting really really old


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 9, 2009)

We could just number all the old worn-out jabs and comebacks.  That way we don't have to waste our time typing it all over again.  We can just say, "oh yeah?  well I'll just NUMBER 8 you on that and counter with NUMBER 63!!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> We could just number all the old worn-out jabs and comebacks. That way we don't have to waste our time typing it all over again. We can just say, "oh yeah? well I'll just NUMBER 8 you on that and counter with NUMBER 63!!"


 
That works too


----------



## Flea (Oct 17, 2009)

There's another forum I visit that created a Dead Horse subforum.  The problem is that it's an attention beacon for each topic, generating a furious debate as to _why_ it's a dead horse, and whether it should be a dead horse at all.    Not to mention that some of the subjects can be very emotional for some members, so feelings about some people's hotbuttons being dismissed as dead horses can run rather high.  As a consequence, each topic is quietly removed from the DHF after a few days.


----------

